# Tiny fish for 5.5 gal aquascape?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

What are some good, small, vibrant background fish for a 5.5 aquascape and where to buy? I was thinking galaxy rasboras but I'm not sure where I could get them here. I'm also planning to have cherry shrimp.
Heres the tank:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

guppies neon tetra sory i just got bac into fw cant help much


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Scarlet badis...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

mosquito/chilli rasbora. small and really red like a cherry. i have some in my 6 gal edge.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Perhaps a group of microdevario nana?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Boraras Brigittae. They really brighten up in a nicely planted tank.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't put any sort of shoaling fish in a tank that small... The whole point of getting them is to watch them swim, right? What fun is it to watch them swim around in circles all day?

Scarlet badis could work though, or a single Betta, or you could do an awesome shrimp-only tank.... There are a lot more than cherry shrimp out there.


----------



## fat fish (Jan 23, 2013)

thredfin rainbows would be nice
fantasy aquatics has your rasboras


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest Sundadanio axelrodi (aka blue/red/green Axelrod rasbora). I believe Canadian Aquatics or Fantasy Aquatics should have them in stock.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Clown killifish

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

Endler Guppies would do well. I have a 4 gal Nano with baby Starfire Danios. They never stop swimming and are a Bright Reddish Pink color. Kept in a group of 5 they are Stunning! This is my first attempt at breeding them. They are like swimming hairs. I'm very excited! Good Luck!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, alot of good ideas. I've been keeping my eye on this thread because i'm going to be setting up a 5 gal for my kids  Curious to know what you pic out of all these awesome suggestions.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

a 5 gallon ?, really ?
Dwarf pygmy goby Pandaka pygmaea
9mm adult

i'm always going to wonder why people think such small tanks for fish are acceptable.

as for the dwarf pygmy goby, ... if you can find them, their diet is listed as 'plankton', no idea if phyto or zoo.


----------

